# Getting married under a student visitor visa.



## Alejandro89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

does somebody know . i´m in the Uk under a student visitor visa . but me and my GF decided that we are getting married here before my visa runs out in 3 months time. but the fact is i been in the Uk before and now at these stage we have a 1 year littel boy together . So my question is what if we try to get married knowing the situation of our kid and that i´m under student visitor visa. does any body know , if i´m going to apply these way how difficult it will be? or if i will straight away refuse because my student visitor visa. is just we don´t have money in order for me to pay a flight back to colombia and then come back . you know what i mean we gotta things to pay back in england . 

hope somebody can tell me something

thanks


----------



## Alejandro89 (Jan 30, 2012)

PSD: my GF in british so my Son .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alejandro89 said:


> Hi
> 
> does somebody know . i´m in the Uk under a student visitor visa . but me and my GF decided that we are getting married here before my visa runs out in 3 months time. but the fact is i been in the Uk before and now at these stage we have a 1 year littel boy together . So my question is what if we try to get married knowing the situation of our kid and that i´m under student visitor visa. does any body know , if i´m going to apply these way how difficult it will be? or if i will straight away refuse because my student visitor visa. is just we don´t have money in order for me to pay a flight back to colombia and then come back . you know what i mean we gotta things to pay back in england .


You cannot give notice or get married while you are on your student visitor visa. See UK Border Agency | Can you come to the UK as a student visitor?

While under UK marriage law you aren't prevented from getting married, you will be breaking your condition of stay. If you later want to apply for a spouse visa to live in UK, your visa offence will come to light and cause you trouble. The fact you have a British citizen child doesn't change things fundamentally. When your visa is about to run out and you try to apply for a further leave to remain, it will be refused and you will be told to leave the country, and if you don't, steps may be taken to remove you by force (not a pleasant experience). Even applying under human rights consideration is unlikely to work, as the government is rapidly shutting doors to prevent UK courts from interfering with immigration decisions.

If you don't want a black mark on your immigration record, you should return home at the expiry of your visa and apply for fiancé visa to come to UK to get wed and stay on. You should have kept enough money to pay for your flight home, as it's the condition of your visa.


----------



## Alejandro89 (Jan 30, 2012)

*regarding student visitor visa*

Hi many thanks for your sooner answer

Right i know that i will be breaking the rules . but what do you think if i explain my all case to the UKBA would they say no? because i mean i´m breaking the rules but i do have a good will past my last stay and also my family is here ( GF and kid) .

You know she just came out of maternity pay and she is working part time . is not change for me to go and apply for a fiance visa knowing her financial situation. if i actually go back i´m sure it will take me several months to get the fiance visa. You know what important for the goverment is the financial situation of my fiance . if she has not a good income . then i will be claiming benefits right. thas what they will think. So i really don´t not what to do. call the UKBA and tell them about my case . do you think tehre is a littel change of definetly not.?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alejandro89 said:


> Hi many thanks for your sooner answer
> 
> Right i know that i will be breaking the rules . but what do you think if i explain my all case to the UKBA would they say no? because i mean i´m breaking the rules but i do have a good will past my last stay and also my family is here ( GF and kid) .
> 
> You know she just came out of maternity pay and she is working part time . is not change for me to go and apply for a fiance visa knowing her financial situation. if i actually go back i´m sure it will take me several months to get the fiance visa. You know what important for the goverment is the financial situation of my fiance . if she has not a good income . then i will be claiming benefits right. thas what they will think. So i really don´t not what to do. call the UKBA and tell them about my case . do you think tehre is a littel change of definetly not.?


Don't expect any sympathy for your situation. They will say the rules are rules and you must go home when your visa expires. As I've said, having a British child and getting married hardly strengthens your position. They don't make exceptions and apply the rules ruthlessly.


----------



## Alejandro89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Don't expect any sympathy for your situation. They will say the rules are rules and you must go home when your visa expires. As I've said, having a British child and getting married hardly strengthens your position. They don't make exceptions and apply the rules ruthlessly.


i'm thinking what will happen if i go to the uk under a student Tier 4 visa and then going with my GF and get married. is also breaking the rules these way? is just they will not granted to me a fiance visa for several reasons. of her financial status and my work etc. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alejandro89 said:


> i'm thinking what will happen if i go to the uk under a student Tier 4 visa and then going with my GF and get married. is also breaking the rules these way? is just they will not granted to me a fiance visa for several reasons. of her financial status and my work etc.


You can get married with Tier 4 student visa if issued for longer than 6 months, but this doesn't entitle you to extend your stay in UK. You will have to apply for further leave to remain, and must meet financial and other requirements. If you don't, you can't stay and must go home.


----------



## Alejandro89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You can get married with Tier 4 student visa if issued for longer than 6 months, but this doesn't entitle you to extend your stay in UK. You will have to apply for further leave to remain, and must meet financial and other requirements. If you don't, you can't stay and must go home.


Thanks you for you help

what about if i have a 5 monhts Tier 4 general student visa regarding my situation my kid and my british GF. would i be allow to give notice and then get married and then apply to remain in england with my family?. coul you please guide me to the procces?

Many thanks in advance really


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alejandro89 said:


> Thanks you for you help
> 
> what about if i have a 5 monhts Tier 4 general student visa regarding my situation my kid and my british GF. would i be allow to give notice and then get married and then apply to remain in england with my family?. coul you please guide me to the procces?
> 
> Many thanks in advance really


5-month Tier 4 visa isn't enough to give notice and get married.
As I have said, to be granted a spouse visa, you must meet all the requirements, including financial, and there is no wriggle room. Having a British child and girlfriend makes no difference.


----------



## mariama (Sep 27, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Don't expect any sympathy for your situation. They will say the rules are rules and you must go home when your visa expires. As I've said, having a British child and getting married hardly strengthens your position. They don't make exceptions and apply the rules ruthlessly.


true. those clerks are the least sympathetic individuals ever.


----------

